# Cowl for Batgril Costume?



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Any suggestions on where to get or how to make a black cowl for the Batgirl costume? I've seen some good things out there that are custom, but most likely very expensive. Seen any suggestions on how to make one?


----------



## neomage2021 (Mar 12, 2012)

This might help
http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-your-own-Batman-Cowl-Part-1/

It's not as difficult as it looks and sculpting/casting your own latex mask is fun!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Another quick thing to do is get one of those Batman cowls from Spirit or another costume shop. Just cut it to resemble a Batgirl cowl in whatever style youd like.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Wow! That latex cowl is awesome, but don't see myself having the time to do that this year.

Yeah, the thought of buying a Batman cowl did cross my mind....


----------



## joshspiderman (Sep 20, 2011)

If your looking for a specific kind there are two individuals that make cowls, they are a bit on the spendy side but they are better then any mass produced one you can get out there, hit up reeves for a estimate first.

Bat Texan
http://www.facebook.com/TheBatTexan?ref=ts

Reeves
http://www.facebook.com/Reevz666?ref=ts
http://www.reevz666.com/#home


----------

